# Found an odd bug in spring culture



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I was feeding out some springs this morning to some froglets and found a weird bug in one of my spring cultures. I have never seen anything other then springs in this culture or infact in any of my cultures. This was in one of my oldest cultures.... At first I thought it was some other type of spring cause it sprang like a spring but then I couldn't get it to do it again so I though maybe it's not.... Any ideas? Bug IDs are not my forte..

No ID bug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you ever kept giant black Tomocerus? They can range from black to silver to tan, all within the same culture.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Have you ever kept giant black Tomocerus? They can range from black to silver to tan, all within the same culture.


Yea the culture I got from you....Still going strong....Didn't seem like a spring but that was my first impression.....Thanks Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, then I'm going with Giant Black Tomocerus.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, and thanks for exposing my feeble memory! I guess they put "senior" under my name for a reason.


----------



## Alexandre8100 (Sep 7, 2012)

Great sharing...
Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

Kinda looks like a springtail.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice pic, now I know what they look like


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I think that is a Narwhal


----------

